# I added the mid control to my Thermionic Distortion to make it a Little Debbie



## caspercody (Feb 8, 2019)

I added the mid control to my Thermionic Distortion to make it a Little Debbie by making a vero board. It works.

If anyone is interested here is the vero board. Just remove C18 and R21, and add this into your pedal.


----------



## MrClark6 (May 3, 2019)

Ooh that's pretty handy. Being familiar with this pedal that I'm building for the first time, can I use a DPDT for the footswitch, or does it need to be 3PDT?


----------



## caspercody (May 4, 2019)

3PDT


----------

